# Band height for water tanks?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have read it before but can't find it. Does anyone know the standard for the band/rod hieght on a water tank? I'm making a free lance tank, not prototype specific but would like to adhere to a standard, My tank is a scale 15' 6" tall.
Thanks for any help.
Terry


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, Your question is cornfusing me. Are you referring to the retainer bands that wrap the tank? If so they started at around 6" up from the tank bottom but the spacing grew the higher you went. i.e. spacing at 6",6",6",9",9",12",etc this depended on tank size and calculated pressure 

Hope this helps


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah thats what I was lookin for. Sorry to be confusing. 
thanks again


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Because the pressure was greater at the bottom of the tank than the top they placed the bands closer near the bottom and wider apart as they went up the tank sides. That made the tank safe to hold the water and reduced the number of bands that had to be installed. Smart guys working on the railroad back in the 19th century. 

Big John


----------

